# UK Stabbings Epidemic Being Called a National Emergency:  Coming to America



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.

But unlike The UK, who is in a very desperate situation, and who primarily is leaving The UK because of Forced EU Immigration to The British ISLE, America can do something about it, before it is too late. 

Great Britain is on the verge of descending in to a dark Hell that not even Nazi Germany could place them in.  They are in a war, and stabbings, and all manner of violence and crime are at an epidemic level there not seen since World War II.  

Don't tell me that Forced Mass Immigration foisted upon The UK by EU Mandate is not Warfare Waged Upon the UK.  And don't tell me we can't stop the same here.

Police chief declares British knife crime a 'national emergency' after string of deadly stabbings in London and Birmingham

BRITAIN'S knife crime epidemic has become a "national emergency", a police chief has warned.

West Midlands Police and Crime Commissioner David Jamieson begged Home Secretary Sajid Javid for special powers after three Birmingham teens were killed in less than a fortnight.

Hazrat Umar, 17, was killed in Bordesley Green on Monday, while Abdullah Muhammad, 16, died in Small Heath last week.

Seven days earlier Sidali Mohamed, 16, was stabbed outside a college in Highgate.


The attacks were among 269 knife attacks recorded so far this year in the West Midlands.

Mr Jamieson said: "I would ask the Home Secretary now, to give a special grant here in the West Midlands to help the Chief Constable and his staff actually tackle what is a serious outbreak of violence we've seen here in Birmingham and other parts of the West Midlands.

"Many of the children who are getting involved in these crimes have been excluded from their school.

"This is a national emergency, and we must do something about that exclusion of children because those children are on almost an immediate path into crime and into violence."

"Certainly we've got a very high level of knife crime here, there's no escaping that - and they've got a real problem in parts of London."

Knife crime epidemic sees 54% rise in young stabbing injuries in 5 years - CNN

UK children have highest risk of being stabbed on way home from school - CNN

London murders are symptom of knife crime ‘epidemic’ that shows no sign of ending in UK

United Kingdom knife crime growing to epidemic levels

Knife crime is an epidemic. Do we care enough to look for a cure? | Sarah Jones

Fatal stabbings reach the highest level since the Second World War

*


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

America already has much worse. We have shootings.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

From one of your links:
So why is it getting worse? Police cuts are a major issue of course, but we can’t arrest ourselves out of this problem.

We brought young people to parliament last week to meet MPs and talk about their experiences of knife crime. The issues go deep – from mental health to social media, from poverty to fashion. Deterrents and punishments are important of course, but they aren’t the only answer to tackling this in the long term.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> America already has much worse. We have shootings.


*Right, which is being done by the very people we are importing to kill off US Citizens, who are primarily Black Americans, and Hispanic Americans in our inner cities, and replace them with Illegal Aliens, Gang Members, Radical Islamocists.

How do you think Jew Haters & Jihadists get elected to Congress  in areas that at one time used to be full of working class ethnic Italians, Polish, Irish etc.?  

Population Replacement.

Why do you think the left has put targets on Local Law Enforcement's Backs?  They are our first line of defense against such an Invasion here in America.

Death To America is not just a Chant.  It is a Mission.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> From one of your links:
> So why is it getting worse? Police cuts are a major issue of course, but we can’t arrest ourselves out of this problem.
> 
> We brought young people to parliament last week to meet MPs and talk about their experiences of knife crime. The issues go deep – from mental health to social media, from poverty to fashion. Deterrents and punishments are important of course, but they aren’t the only answer to tackling this in the long term.



*So give Terrorists Jobs in The UK and they will quit stabbing everyone?  Yah, we heard that deceptive argument before.

If you can't play nice in THE UK, leave The UK and go stab each other in LibPhuckistan.
Deportation is a tool that should be used with the same zeal as those who gleefully break the law, and slash and stab a swath of destruction through British Communities.
Time to weaponize immigration law.

That or give British Citizens the 2nd Amendment and let them start packing heat to push back The Invasion.*


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > From one of your links:
> ...


I didn’t see terrorists mentioned.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > America already has much worse. We have shootings.
> ...


And yet do many mass and cop killers are very white.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



*Oh please, this isn't about Race, it's about culture, American Culture vs. Cultures Opposed to American Culture.

And mass murderers primarily are liberal, have an Axe to grind against America, a lot of them are Islamocists, and others are misguided butt hurt liberals who think they are entitled to something and don't think they have to work for success.

Islam is not a race.  Many ethnicities accept and practice Islam and believe in Jihad. 
Illegal immigration is not racial.  We have apprehended Illegal Immigrants from over 150 different countries.

So let's get back on topic.  What is your plan to stop The Epidemic of Stabbings, Violence and Crime in The UK?

Declare Martial Law?

Give British Citizens The Right to Bear Arms?

Give The Police Firearms instead of billy clubs?

Or like The Jihadist Mayor of London Once said, "Get used to watching your children be slaughtered in the streets on their way home from school"?*


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


You did notice not that many die right?  Most are treated at hospitals.  

Our homicide rate is 4x higher than theirs.  Right to bear arms would make it worse.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



*Just a note to all that read this thread, "Brain357" thinks its funny that UK Children are being slaughtered in the streets while on their way home from school.

I am sure he'd be outraged if it were, instead a journalist being murdered by a refugee or illegal immigrant.

But the Left sees not difference apparently between Infanticide and School Children being slaughtered.*


----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 5, 2019)

The UK’s in for a rough ride after Brexit


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


All your falsehoods are funny.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> The UK’s in for a rough ride after Brexit


Political instability often leads to increased crime.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



*All Islamocists are called to Jihad, and all Jihdists are Islamocists.
Or have you never even bothered to read The Koran?
Islamocist wage war against infidels, and against their own fellow believers if they are seen as Apostate, or  are Moderate Muslims.

Note then, that the overwhelming amount of violence is committed by Islamocists, against their fellow Muslims, or Islamocists against Infidels.  Right in the original article in the original post, it shows the last three victims of stabbings were victims of their own culture.  

It again is not a racial thing, it is a cultural thing, and bad culture makes for bad character, and bad character makes for bad deeds, and bad deeds, makes for evil deeds.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The UK’s in for a rough ride after Brexit
> ...


*So the Goal of The Left's Plot to Force Mass Immigration on Countries like THE US and UK is Political Instability?

You said it yourself.

Glad you finally agree with me which is what I have said all along.  

It's an intentional attempt at Political Instability.  It's all part of the plan to Fundamentally Change America, and to Fundamentally Change America, you have to destroy it's Fundamental Foundations.   One of those Foundations is THE VALUE & WORTH OF CITIZENSHIP, and THE HONOR IT IS TO BE AN AMERICAN CITIZEN.  If you can undermine that, you can create "Political Instability."

The Fake Never Ending and Unsubstantiated Russia Accusations are just another attempt by The Left to cause "Political Instability"  "The Resistance" is an attempt at creating "Political Instability".

Sanctuary Cities are just another attempt at creating "Political Instability"

Destroying the Electoral College, is an attempt at creating "Political Instability"

Advocating Infanticide, and Legalization of Hallucinogens and other Drugs, and Prostitution is an attempt at creating "Political Instability".

The Left believes they are on a mission to create and force upon The American People, a Revolution.  And That Revolution is Neo Liberalism, The New Green Socialist Jihad.

How do you Fundamentally Change America?

You Replace The Rule of Law founded upon The Constitution with things like Sharia Law, and PC Law.

You Import Peoples Who Reject The Concept of The Constitution; Who Refuse to Assimilate in to American Culture; Who Abhor the Concept of The Great Melting Pot; and who refuse to Learn English and refuse to Abide by our Laws; and refuse to respect Individual Liberties of Others that they may disagree with.

You Teach our Children that The Constitution is Outdated, and that America is Evil, and not the Beacon of True Freedom in The World that it is.

And you stack The Courts with people that believe the same, and you sue America daily at every venue, & immigrate Adverse Ideologies and Peoples until you are able to leverage your numbers towards your goal of a Gray Socialist Equivalent Dystopia once your have destroyed The Foundational Underpinnings of American Freedoms.

You wage WAR against the Right To Life, Liberty & The Pursuit of Happiness.
*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



*What Falsehoods?  Care to elaborate or debate the fact that The UK is experiencing an Epidemic of Stabbings?

This is a country that was relatively peaceful, so peaceful in fact that The Police only carried billy clubs.

What changed?

And why doe most of The Population of Great Britain want to leave The EU?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*BTW, The UK will be perfectly fine without EU Membership.  In Fact, they will be better living under their own laws than the law of Their Former Nazi Enemies in Berlin.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> The UK’s in for a rough ride after Brexit



*As expected, an appearance from our resident ISIS sympathizer.
You never fail to disappoint in that respect.*

*EU Membership is nothing but a Trojan Horse for Tyranny and The Usurpation of a Country's National Sovereignty.*


----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The UK’s in for a rough ride after Brexit
> ...


I guess you’re totally clueless as to why the EU was created.  A proud ignorant, you are.  You have also never done a single thing to combat ISIS, so your comment about that is as retarded as you are.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


*You have no idea who I am.  I am a veteran I will tell you that.  

Importing people who already hate you and who do not love the idea of your country, who refuse to participate in American Culture and Values, and who only are here for The Free Food, Free Housing, Free Education, & Free Medical Care, is The Equivalent of asking for The Following:

Czech man gets mauled to death by lion he kept in his backyard*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*I notice that none of your Jack Booted DemNazis won't even argue that Great Britain, once the center of Civility,Culture, Art, and Manners in The World is now rapidly becoming a 3rd world Shit Hole full of Violent Invaders who care not for Civility nor Manners, nor Human Decency, let alone silly things Like The Law or Human Life.

More Facts for The OPEN BORDERS, OPEN IMMIGRATION Denizens of Hell.

Things are getting so bad in Great Britain, that there is discussion of Banning Knife Sales.

Of course they'll just sharpen butter knives in to a weapon.  Great Britain is rapidly turning in to a Prison for UK Citizens, who at any moment can expect to get shanked by their lovely Islamic Guests The EU forced them to take in to their communities.

Britain facing violent crime wave as stabbings and murders soar

Fears of a Spring crime wave as fatal stabbings soar

Hundreds of Syrians in UK arrested over string of offences including rape and child abuse*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



_*In 2013, 44 percent of cop killers were white, 37 percent were black and 11 percent were Hispanic. Last year, 54 percent were white, 26 percent were black and 18 percent were Hispanic.*_

Who kills police officers?

In other words, the black population is 13% of this country.  That means that blacks kill police officers almost three times their population in the US whereas whites kill police officers much less than the percentage of their population.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



*The United States with it's Millions of Guns, and Millions of Gun Owners Ranks 90th in the World for Intentional Homicide.  

Britain which is infinitely smaller than The US keeps climbing in the charts and is 174th, but they currently have an epidemic in Stabbings over there.  

Russia with it's strict gun laws ranks 40th in the world for Homicides, and Mexico just South of the Border is 20th.

The Statistics for Gun Violence includes Intentional Suicides which statistically are considered a Homicide with regards to gun violence statistics. 

America is a safe place.  Safer than 3/4s of the world.  We do have an issue with suicide, but if Liberals would quit fucking everyone's heads up, that would come to a halt immediately.

You know what countries are at THE TOP of THE LIST?  The very People who are Coming to THE US Illegally.  We are Immigrating and Importing Murderers and criminals in to The US at the rate of about 1 million a year.

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
*
*Here is the top 20 Most Murderous Nations in The World Rate is per 100,000 people*


*



El Salvador 82.84 *
*



Honduras  56.52 *
*



Venezuela  56.33*
*



Virgin Islands  49.26 *
*



Jamaica  47.01 *
*



Lesotho  41.25 *
*



Belize  37.60 *
*



Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 36.46*
*



Saint Kitts and Nevis  34.23 *
*



South Africa  33.97 *
*



Trinidad and Tobago 30.88 *
*



Brazil  29.53*
*



Bahamas 28.40*
*



Anguilla  27.66 *
*



Guatemala 27.26*
*



Colombia 25.50*
*



Montserrat  19.88 *
*



Central African Republic 19.76 *
*



Saint Lucia 19.27 *
*



Mexico 19.26 *


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



Oh shut yo bitch ass up...


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



*Another trend noted, The Percentage of Cop Killers who are Hispanic has increased by 9% in just the past 6 years.  That represents a doubling of that statistic or an actual numerical increase in the number of 200% 

In six years since 2013 the number of cops killed by Hispanics (most all of them illegal aliens) has increased  by over 200%.

I know Legal Hispanic American Citizens and they are law abiding and very patriotic and respectful of Law Enforcement.

Illegal Aliens, be it Russians, Europeans, Hispanics or other Races, are Criminals, so they do not like Law Enforcement., and are more likely to get involved in hostilities with LEOs.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*By The Way, this if for The Left Tards on this Forum who can't quit talking about Russia.

Russia with it's Uber Strict Laws on Firearms is ranked 40th for Homicide Rate in The World VERSUS America and it's millions of guns, and The 4th Amendment is ranked 90th.
Mexico is Ranked 20th.

And again, if they would separate suicide out of the statistics, America would be ranked far lower.  So would Russia, but you get the point.*


----------



## Pilot1 (Mar 5, 2019)

Our violence problem is largely inner city black on black crime but none of the politicians want to address that.  We have more cities with ghettos than any other country.  Its pretty obvious where the problem lies and it's not law abiding gun owners.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Sounds like everything me kills cops.  Gun culture.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *I notice that none of your Jack Booted DemNazis won't even argue that Great Britain, once the center of Civility,Culture, Art, and Manners in The World is now rapidly becoming a 3rd world Shit Hole full of Violent Invaders who care not for Civility nor Manners, nor Human Decency, let alone silly things Like The Law or Human Life.
> 
> More Facts for The OPEN BORDERS, OPEN IMMIGRATION Denizens of Hell.
> 
> ...


And their homicide rate is a small fraction of
ours.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *I notice that none of your Jack Booted DemNazis won't even argue that Great Britain, once the center of Civility,Culture, Art, and Manners in The World is now rapidly becoming a 3rd world Shit Hole full of Violent Invaders who care not for Civility nor Manners, nor Human Decency, let alone silly things Like The Law or Human Life.
> ...



*Again, Where you Live....Russia with their strict laws on gun ownership, they rank 40th in Homicide.  Your cousin in Mexico with its strict laws on gun ownership ranks 20th in homicides.  America, with Millions of Guns and the 4th Amendment ranks 90th in the world, right next to peaceful Greenland at 91st.

And those statistics on Homicides include Suicides which are caused by idiots listening to Leftist Ideologies, and suffering under Leftist Socialist Oppressive Policies.

America is right next to Peaceful Greenland in Homicide Rate.  Think about that for a minute.  Imagine if we got rid of all the Illegals in Chicago and The Drug Gangs, and armed the Citizens to fight back...  We might be even more tranquil than Happy Little Iceland at 94th.

The UK doesn't have guns, so The Jihadists are stabbing so many people over there that The UK is now having to consider banning Knife Sales.

The UK should give it's Citizens The 4th Amendment, Conceal Carry and Open Carry, to defend themselves against "The Guests" The EU forced them to take in.  It should also replace LEO billy clubs with Automatic or Semiautomatic weapons.

Jihad The Way of Peace......






Sorry to break it to you Stabby McStabber, but London is more Violent than New York.

London murder rate overtakes New York's

Ex-Met Police Ch Supt Leroy Logan says it is proof that "London's violent traits have become a virus".

Statistics from the New York Police Department (NYPD) and the Metropolitan Police, reported in the Sunday Times and obtained by the BBC, highlight narrowing murder rates between the two cities, which have similar population sizes.





*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*When the Jihadist Mayor of London tells it's citizens to get used to seeing their children stabbed to death on their way home from school, do you even have to ask the below question?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Former Ch Supt Leroy Logan retired from the Met Police in 2013 after 30 years' service

"I cannot understand how things have gotten out of hand," he said.

"We have seen the virus of violence spreading. It is endemic in so many different parts of societies.*


----------



## Pilot1 (Mar 5, 2019)

Too many Muslims, not enough accountability.  Defending yourself with a weapon is illegal.  The criminals are emboldened.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Too many Muslims, not enough accountability.  Defending yourself with a weapon is illegal.  The criminals are emboldened.


 *The Fact that there are more homicides in London than New York and they have strict bans on guns, and people are being murdered with knives, and if They Don't Die, they are being hacked up, raped, and robbed at knife point should send a clear message to people who think you can Tame a Wild Violent Ideology like Islam and import it in Mass in to a Peaceful Culture.

Again, it is not race, it is culture.  It is not Nature, it is Nurture.

Take an Iranian, a Syrian, an Egyptian, a Somali, an Ethiopian, and bring them to America from their birth, raise them as a Christian, and they will want nothing to do with Jihad.  They would rather be a Doctor, a Lawyer, a Scientist, or an Artist.

Gun Control does not work, if People Cannot Control Themselves.  That is a Spiritual Cultural Issue that no amount of Legislation or Restriction can Fix.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*A couple more related headlines.

MS-13 gang member, 5 others arrested in Arizona drug bust, officials say

ICE discovers 67 illegal immigrants living together in a tiny 'shed' in New Mexico | Daily Mail Online*
*

The Acid Attacks of London’s Muslim No-Go Zones

Violent crime in Sweden is soaring. When will politicians act? | The Spectator

Islam & London -- Jihad Is Bred in No-Go Zones | National Review*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*
If you think this shit isn't real, you have your head in the sand.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*Peaceful Sweden Under Siege

*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



That is absolutely correct, and makes Brain's comment absolutely incorrect.  Whites kill less police officers than minorities in this country in spite of whites being the majority of people.


----------



## Pilot1 (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *
> If you think this shit isn't real, you have your head in the sand.*



So the Muslim hoard chases the Police through London and they put up with that?  Anarchy anyone?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 5, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Of course it does.......if you want to hold the palms of your hands against your ears and sing aloud.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*All they have are whistles and little billy clubs, and they were outnumbered.  Give them tear gas, Rubber Bullets, Shot Guns, Armored Vehicles, and Automatic Weapons.  

All of these people who came here came to The UK instead of seek Asylum and Refugee status in Saudi Arabia, Dubai and other rich Islamic Nations should be sent to those Nations.  It is Islamic Law for Islamic Nations to take in Islamic Refugees.  Yet none of these countries have taken in a single refugee.*


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.
> 
> But unlike The UK, who is in a very desperate situation, and who primarily is leaving The UK because of Forced EU Immigration to The British ISLE, America can do something about it, before it is too late.
> 
> ...



Hey idiot,

Despite What Trump Suggested to the NRA, London Is Safer Than Every U.S. City

The problem is you are getting information from the orange jesus...

UK homicide rate is way lower than US... Maybe Trump wants to take the guns away, seems the only logical argument if UK is so violent and such a low homicide rate.

*UNODC intentional homicide victims: intentional homicide victims per 100,000 inhabitants.*[1]




United Kingdom  1.20



United States      5.35

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia

Why do you want to take the guns away?


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.
> ...



*I don't want to take the guns away.  I want to see The UK grant it's citizens the Right to Bear Arms, The Right to Conceal Carry and Open Carry, and the right to put any sick son of a bitch waving a knife at them 6 feet under the ground.*

*America ranks as one of The Safest Nations on the planet (90TH PER CAPITA IN VIOLENCE) next to Iceland (94TH) and HAPPY LITTLE Greenland (91ST) and The UK is also a relatively safe Nation to live in.  BUT that is starting to change rapidly and radically.

If you live in a UK city where Jihadist Refugees have been forcibly settled, you are in deep shit, with no way out, except to flee for your lives.

Violence in The UK is at an Epidemic Level in Islamic Refugee areas, and Knife Violence is particularly so alarming that The UK is considering Banning Knife Sales.  Police departments are calling for a National Emergency and new tools (Guns Not Billy Clubs) to combat the violence.  Rape of prepubescent boys which was unheard of in the UK is becoming a common occurrence in these Islamic areas as are all manners of sexual assaults on minor children and women, in addition to robberies, assaults, and stabbings and home invasions.

This Radical Upswing in Violence in such a short time is Directly Attributable to The Forced Importation of Jihadist Populations in to The UK mandated by The EU, and it is one of the major reasons The UK voted for Brexit.

Meanwhile, as The Left continually downplays the cost of supporting "so called" refugees, pretends we don't have a Heroin Epidemic, and aren't fighting drug traffickers all across our "Fruited Plain", and and ignore the overwhelming costs and dangers of combating Illegal immigration and human trafficking and ignores the sweeping violence in refugee and illegal immigrant settlements in the US and UK, The Left STILL opposes Immigration Reform, Border Security, and is Facilitating EVEN ENCOURAGING the Illegal Immigration Swarms coming up from Places like El Salvador and Honduras which rank as the # 1 and # 2 most violent Nations on Earth.

What man is wise who invites Wolves in to his house thinking they are domesticated dogs?





Where are all the women and children?  These are all men of military fighting age.
Explain to me how this is not an invasion when we fought Desert Storm with 500,000 soldiers and 2-3 times that are flooding across our Southern border every year.  And 20 million are here already illegally?  THAT IS QUITE SOME ARMY.  How about you show me how smart you are and tell me how many military personnel are in The US combined Military force?  It's Not 20 Million.



*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

*Note how The Cowardly Left has Zero Rebuttal for the truth and only has weak lies to offer before they make a hasty retreat*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 5, 2019)

We are getting a few African blessings ourselves.
Somali Gangs Battle in Minneapolis; Somalis Demand That Cops Do Something


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 5, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Russia is a dictatorship.  They are not stable economically or politically.  They will always have higher crime.  Mexico has corrupt law enforcement.  Can't enforce laws with corrupt police.

All the stable countries with gun control have much lower homicide rates than us.  You need to try to be honest.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

These idiots are eventually going to piss America off and we are going to create our own gangs and go to war.

Hell I can see someone like the crips or bloods kicking their asses just on principle.



Tipsycatlover said:


> We are getting a few African blessings ourselves.
> Somali Gangs Battle in Minneapolis; Somalis Demand That Cops Do Something


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 5, 2019)

Unlike you, I don’t want to be Russia or Mexico, and I’ll hold my corrupt government in check with the 4th amendment just like The Forefathers intended.

It’s you that needs to be honest.

For you know not what day your soul will be required of you.



Brain357 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


----------



## Lesh (Mar 5, 2019)

You CAN defend yourself against a knife attack with a baseball bat.

You CAN'T do that against a gun


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 6, 2019)

Lesh said:


> You CAN defend yourself against a knife attack with a baseball bat.
> 
> You CAN'T do that against a gun


*So little girls and boys walking home from school in the UK should be carrying baseball bats?  How exactly is that going to work when 3 Muslim Thug teenagers attack an 8 year old boy to gang rape him.  Yes, Moohamad said it's good to use little boys for pleasure.
Yes, The Koran is a pretty disturbing and disgusting book.*

*VIRGINS (Houris):*

*Mohammed knew that sex would sell very well among the group of his followers who were motivated to fight battles by the promise of sex slaves and booty. By constantly emphasizing to his followers that they would get untouched virgins in Paradise, Mohammed is clearly expressing his "high" opinion of the institution of marriage and his fairness to women. Once the followers go to heaven, they can conveniently ditch their wives for the fresher and more pleasurable sexual encounters with 'Houris' (beautiful virgins). The poor wives who gave up their virginity for the pleasure of their husbands do not get anything. But wait, Allah is all merciful! He gives the wives the rare honor of watching their husbands deflower those 72 Houris (virgins) and 28 young pre-pubescent boys.

72 Virgins and Boys

Info on Islam: Man boy sex (Pederasty) in Islam*


----------



## Lesh (Mar 6, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > You CAN defend yourself against a knife attack with a baseball bat.
> ...


You want little boys and girls armed with guns????

Eight year old KIDS?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 6, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> *UNODC intentional homicide victims: intentional homicide victims per 100,000 inhabitants.*[1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite a difference


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 6, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> America already has much worse. We have shootings.


Far more often than they have knifings.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 6, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Where do you get all this garbage man?  Nothing, not one single damn thing in your post is real.  It's all fake news and conspiracy theories.  How can you be this gullible?  Some of those are such obvious crap my dog could figure it out.

Wake up, get back on your meds, and rejoin sanity.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 6, 2019)

*You do realize that SHARIA LAW is being debated right now in Congress, Right?  Within a bill to criticize Omar for Anti-Semetic Comments is a clause making it illegal to criticize Islam. 

That in itself is Sharia Law.

Dems Delay Anti-Semitism Bill, Seek To Add Anti-Muslim Bias To Silence Omar Criticism

But you continue to stick your head in the sand.  We already have no go zones in Minnesota.  So if you refuse to address immigration issues, and you ban criticism of Islam, America become Libphuckistan in just a few short years.

Then we end up with this.

Iranian lawyer defending hijab protesters convicted by Tehran’s Revolutionary Court, faces years in jail*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


*Islam is Satanic and Muslims are unwitting worshippers of Lucifer

I'd call them Satanic.  Read The Koran.  It not only contradicts The Bible, Old Testament and New, but they can't even retell the stories in the Old Testament correctly.  Completely turn around many of these stories.  But not only that, the three biggest problems with The Koran is that....

1.) It was not inspired by God.  Muhammad never passed any of the tests in God's Word He gave to Man to divine between false prophets and The Prophets of God.  Muhammad never was able to show himself as a God's Prophet, so he is a false prophet. 

2.) The Koran itself is false, all of it.  The Apostle John and Jesus declared that work of dispensing God's Word was done.  All that is left is for 7 short years of prophecy to be fulfilled covered in the Book of Revelation, Daniel, Ezekiel and elsewhere.   No man should add to God's Word or take any of it away, or change one jot or tittle.  There are other references to prove this, but let's just use the following two.

Revelation 22:18-20

18 I testify to everyone who hears the words of prophecy in this book: If anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book. 19 And if anyone takes away from the words of this book of prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book. 20 He who testifies to these things says, “Yes, I am coming soon.” Amen. Come, Lord Jesus!…

“Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfill. For verily I say unto you, till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.” (Matt. 5:17-18)

The Koran came centuries after The Life of Christ, and Denies Christ as The Son of God.  "No man can come to The Father, but by Me."  "He who denies The Father, Denies The Son."  The Koran states that Jesus was just a prophet, and that he did NOT DIE ON THE CROSS.  So they deny Death and Resurrection, and therefore deny salvation.

3.) God does not lie. and God has a Throne.  But in Islam the Titles for allah are "The Great Trickster, The Great Deceiver".  He is also called The Throne Ascender.  He is also called The Morning Star.  These are all names for Lucifer.  God does not have to Ascend to his own Throne.  Only an Usurper needs to do that.

Isaiah 14:12-14

12 How you have fallen from heaven, O Morning Star, son of the dawn! You have been cut down to the ground, O destroyer of nations. 13 You said in your heart: “I will ascend to the heavens; I will raise my throne above the stars of God. I will sit on the mount of assembly, in the far reaches of the north. 14 I will ascend above the tops of the clouds; I will make myself like the Most High." 15 But you will be brought down to Sheol to the far reaches of the Pit.

So who is allah?  allah is Lucifer.  Islam is a Satanic Cult.

And what will happen to America if The Religion of Lucifer is imported in to America and adopted an embraced by more and more Americans?

The same thing that is happening to The UK and all the unfortunate and stupid Nations that thought bringing Jihadists in to their Nations instead of sending them to Dubai or Saudi Arabia was a good idea.

Is not Lucifer called "The Destroyer of Nations?"

One last thing I wanted to say about Lucifer being allah is that he is called The Morning Star, and in nearly all Islamic Nation's Flags, what do you see?  A Depiction of The Morning Star & Crescent Moon.  While Lucifer is an Angel of Light, he is the lesser light.

He is one who would be God but is not God.  He is the adversary of God.




Star and crescent

The star and crescent is an iconographic symbol used in various historical contexts but most well known today as a symbol of the former Ottoman Empire and, by popular extension, the Islamic world. It develops in the iconography of the Hellenistic period in the Kingdom of Pontus, the Bosporan Kingdom and notably the city of Byzantium by the 2nd century BCE. Wikipedia
*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 7, 2019)

*Apparently people are getting stabbed in alarming numbers in Germany Too!

Violent crime rises in Germany and is attributed to refugees | Reuters*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 7, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *When the Jihadist Mayor of London tells it's citizens to get used to seeing their children stabbed to death on their way home from school, do you even have to ask the below question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadiq Khan never made that statement you lying piece of shit. Watch and learn something.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *When the Jihadist Mayor of London tells it's citizens to get used to seeing their children stabbed to death on their way home from school, do you even have to ask the below question?
> ...


*Yes, he did make that statement.

How to stop a Knife Attack*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 7, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


No you are lying. That is why there is no link.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


*There is no link between your brain and your mouth.  That's why we call you parrots.

BTW, allah is actually Lucifer, so Germans and The UK should be given the Right to Bear Arms to deal with The Devil's Hordes.

FLASHBACK: Muslim Mayor Of London Tells Citizens To Get Used To Terrorism*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Once again you lie. This article quotes him out of context and in any case has nothing to do with teenage gang violence. You are a lying fuck.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



*From The Article:

Terrorist attacks on major European cities are beginning to feel routine. But they shouldn’t be. This isn’t normal. The Islamic terrorist reportedly blew himself up with a device meant to send nails flying into human flesh. At the local children’s hospital in Manchester, doctors are removing shrapnel from the faces of young girls. This isn’t normal. It never was. It never is. And it will never be normal.

But that’s not what Sadiq Khan, the Muslim mayor of London, thinks.

In September 2016, Khan actually had the gall to say that citizens in big cities should just get used to terrorism.

At a glitzy event in New York City called “Building Progressive, Inclusive Cities” alongside his counterpart in the Big Apple, far-left Mayor Bill de Blasio, Khan talked about the virtues of immigration and multiculturalism, explaining that some sacrifices had to be made.

Terror attacks are “part and parcel of life in a big city,” Khan later told the Evening Standard just hours after police foiled multiple terror attacks in New Jersey and New York.

Once hailed as a “progressive” Muslim that would inevitably challenge regressive Islamists, Khan echoed the same excuse shared by European leaders across the West. After a series of terror attacks in France, the French Prime Minister told his countrymen that France “will have to live with terrorism.” In other words, terrorism is the new normal.

Serving as London’s mayor for less than a year, Khan has a history of controversial remarks.

During the London mayoral election, Khan apologized after a video surfaced showing the Labour party official calling moderate Muslims “Uncle Toms.”

And in February, Khan overstepped his authority as mayor and demanded that President Trump be denied a state visit to the United Kingdom, citing the American administration’s “cruel” immigration policies.

Khan is so devoted to the tolerant tenets of multi-culturalism that he even served as “legal consultant’ to 9/11 bomber Zacarias Moussaoui, and "shared a platform" with terrorist Yasser al-Siri, who once said American soldiers’ corpses should be “dragged in the streets,” according to Daily Wire’s Hank Berrien.

But Khan isn’t the only one who shares a nearly cultish belief in multiculturalism.

Unfortunately, Europe is littered with bureaucrats and politicians who think exactly like Khan. If all stays the same and the European Left has its way, then Europe (and perhaps even the West) as we know it is dead.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 8, 2019)

*Anti-Semitism, British politics, and the indecency of Jeremy Corbyn

Everything you need to know about the British Labour Party is contained in the fact that Luciana Berger is no longer a member and Alex Scott-Samuel is.

Two weeks ago Berger, a member of parliament, shocked the nation when she announced her departure from the country’s official opposition. The great niece of a postwar-era Labour government minister, Berger joined the party at age 15 and was parliamentary chair of the Jewish Labour Movement. Standing at a lectern with several other former Labour MPs, she announced the formation of a new caucus called the Independent Group, established for those disaffected with the growing extremism of the country’s two major political parties. Labour, she said, had become “sickeningly, institutionally racist” under the tenure of its leader, Jeremy Corbyn.

Specifically, it was anti-Semitism that drove Berger out. Last April, speaking in the House of Commons, Berger joined several other Jewish female Labour MPs in reading aloud some of the hateful anti-Semitic invective hurled at them by Corbyn’s supporters. Berger’s courage in speaking out only elicited more attacks, however, such that she required bodyguards at her own party conference later that year.

Now consider the fate of Scott-Samuel, chairman of the local Labour association in Berger’s constituency of Liverpool. Scott-Samuel has made repeated appearances on an Internet television show broadcast by conspiracy theorist and Holocaust denier David Icke (recently denied a visa to Australia), on which Scott-Samuel has claimed that “the Rothschild family are behind a lot of the neoliberal influence in the U.K. and the U.S.” Naturally a fervent Corbyn supporter, Scott-Samuel has been a major antagonist of Berger ever since she began speaking out about the anti-Semitism, bullying and misogyny that has characterized the party ever since the hard-left backbencher unexpectedly won the party leadership more than three years ago.
*


----------



## Rustic (Mar 8, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> America already has much worse. We have shootings.


Na, not really


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 8, 2019)

*Islam generating daily more and more Antisemitism in America, UK, and Europe, and it will affect our policies and laws, and eventually infect our country and the whole world if we do not stop it.*


----------



## The Original Tree (May 28, 2019)

*Some parts of The UK are now so dangerous, parents are having to send their kids away for school.

British teenagers sent to East Africa to avoid rising UK knife crime: reports*


----------



## Pilot1 (May 28, 2019)

The British are idiots when it comes to dealing with their own government's abuses and their voluntary relinquishing of their natural rights.  They deserve this insanity as they have allowed it to happen.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


In the US the kids are being slaughtered in school. We have fuck all to learn from you savages.


----------



## Likkmee (May 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Late term abortion / Cancelled Czech.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 3, 2019)

*Loser Mayor of London says to get used to his Jihadi Brethren forcibly immigrated to the UK stabbing British Citizens.*


----------



## Beyond (Jun 7, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.
> 
> But unlike The UK, who is in a very desperate situation, and who primarily is leaving The UK because of Forced EU Immigration to The British ISLE, America can do something about it, before it is too late.
> 
> ...



Government policies have killed far more than have been murdered by any method.  When the government places such a low value on human lives, the culture trickles down in a way capitol doesn't.  (links removed to allow the post to go through)


----------



## Beyond (Jun 7, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The UK’s in for a rough ride after Brexit
> ...



Yep.  That and the brutal austerity being imposed by our current government.  It's being made clear to the citizens of the country, their lives have no value.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 7, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



What changed? A 20,000 cut in police numbers and extreme austerity, bringing with it a loss of hope and a youth that feel they have no future.  People with nothing to lose have always been dangerous.

As for most of the population wanting to leave... That's BS.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 7, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



A vet?  So you're one of the people who went to the terrorise the middle east helped to create the hate you rant about?


----------



## Beyond (Jun 7, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> The British are idiots when it comes to dealing with their own government's abuses and their voluntary relinquishing of their natural rights.  They deserve this insanity as they have allowed it to happen.



The only western country this doesn't seem to be true for is Iceland.  

While what you say is true for Britain, it's even worst in the states.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 7, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > The British are idiots when it comes to dealing with their own government's abuses and their voluntary relinquishing of their natural rights.  They deserve this insanity as they have allowed it to happen.
> ...



I would tend to agree, although we do not have nearly as much Muslim refugee immigration forced upon us by our government, and we are still hanging onto our Natural Right to keep and Bear Arms in most States by a thread.  If that goes, we will be just like Europe, or worse.


----------



## Meister (Jun 7, 2019)

Beyond said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Don't blame a veteran, he was serving his country.  Blame the country


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 7, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.
> 
> But unlike The UK, who is in a very desperate situation, and who primarily is leaving The UK because of Forced EU Immigration to The British ISLE, America can do something about it, before it is too late.
> 
> ...



Oh no! We'd better institute knife controls ASAP before it's too late. Since gun control has worked out so well it's the only sensible thing to do.

Of course I'm being facetious.


----------



## Meister (Jun 7, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.
> ...


Yup, that's how we do things in the US these days it seems.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 7, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Islam generating daily more and more Antisemitism in America, UK, and Europe, and it will affect our policies and laws, and eventually infect our country and the whole world if we do not stop it.*




It's like watching a virus spread until it consumes its host.

 It's sickening how many imbeciles are rooting it on.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 7, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



 If your government valued your lives, they would not be destroying your very culture by importing insane numbers of knuckle dragging troglodytes out to destroy you.


----------



## Third Party (Jun 7, 2019)

Don't worry- we have MS13 with their machetes to protect us.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Meister said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



That depends whether or not the vet is blaming the people he/she bombed for daring to object to being bombed.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I'm trying to think of a time in history, when any government valued it's citizens.  The government causes more damage to it's citizens than any other factor you can mention.


----------



## Meister (Jun 8, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond said:
> ...


Seems you already made that decision about him, right?  You have no facts, but who needs stinkin' facts.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 8, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond said:
> ...


Yeah. O.k, sure.

And on this particular case, the damage is Bing caused by the mass importation of those who want to change your culture to theirs.

Are you ready for a return to the dark ages, son.  That is what you will be getting when Islam takes over Britain.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Meister said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Do you understand the purpose of a question mark in grammer?


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



That fact is we stirred up the hornets nest, now we whine about being stung.  Over a million people have been murdered in the M.E. by the west, no where near as many westerners have been murdered by people from these countries.  Not westerners invading their the M.E. or westerners at home.

How can anyone realistically expect to go into a country and drop bombs on people, devastating their countries, murdering their friends and family and them not expect a hostile response?  Seriously are you surprised that they (just like yourself) object to their lives being destroyed or taken away from them?


----------



## Meister (Jun 8, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond said:
> ...


Question mark?  Hell, not much of a question as you were condemning the person. 
More of a projection than anything, but whatever, dude/dudette.


----------



## Meister (Jun 8, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond said:
> ...


It's what you get when you no longer have any borders, the countries in the EU really screwed themselves.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Meister said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Your getting ticked of about your own thoughts here, not mine.

The questions were asked, the person asked had the option of confirming or denying if they fit the description.  Indeed they had the option of simply not answering.  The question remains and my opinion remains. Those bombing are in no position to complain about the obvious consequences of their actions.  The poster is is in a postion to include or exclude themselves from that number.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Meister said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



It's what you get when you create millions of refugees by destroying their homelands.


----------



## Meister (Jun 8, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond said:
> ...


No, it's what the EU gets when they created a border less union.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 8, 2019)

A friend of mine...reminded me of Norm from Cheers, he worked in an Emergency room. Used to tell me there were always far more stabbing than shootings on average. Never was he pro gun, however. But hinted at it. Knives Vs GUNS:  my grannie used to put  butter on toast with a knife. My grandfather might have hunted rabbits with a gun. It doesn't excuse abuse of either now...


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Meister said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



This heavy influx has only happened since we started bombing the M.E.

Gadaffi warned the west that Libya was essentially a gate keeper between the west and mass migration.  When they murdered him and decimated the country, they also decimated the order he maintained in that part of the world.

Couple that with the bombing of several countries in the region, WE created the refugees.


----------



## Meister (Jun 8, 2019)

Beyond said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond said:
> ...


It's okay, the Europeans just need to assimilate to Sharia laws.  If you live there, enjoy your new paradise.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 8, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> America already has much worse. We have shootings.



You'd rather be stabbed than shot?


----------



## cwise76 (Jun 8, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Our violence problem is largely inner city black on black crime but none of the politicians want to address that.  We have more cities with ghettos than any other country.  Its pretty obvious where the problem lies and it's not law abiding gun owners.


Sure inner city violence is a problem and has been for decades. Unfortunately it’s to be expected and the guns they acquire are probably sourced in a similar fashion across the board. Ok that’s sorted...I’m pretty sure most people on this board couldn’t care less what happens to inner city folks and probably would call the deaths a “ good riddance”   The other side of the debate takes place in schools and court houses and businesses and churches and on and on and on; some kid, disgruntled worker, jealous lover. Grab a gun and start killing people and more than likely acquired from a legitimate source. What is the solution to curb these shooting sprees? The inner-city shit is, in my opinion an entirely different creature.  I believe there need to be checks and balances much like you have in ownership of an automobile.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.
> 
> But unlike The UK, who is in a very desperate situation, and who primarily is leaving The UK because of Forced EU Immigration to The British ISLE, America can do something about it, before it is too late.
> 
> ...


Stabbings coming to America? lol. Reminds me of this Bill Hicks skit.


----------



## Beyond (Jun 8, 2019)

Meister said:


> Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I don't wish to be ruled by any religion, regardless of which one.  However my personal wishes have no impact on the facts.  The facts are WE created the refugees WE complain about.  I cannot understand why people in the west are suprised that bombing people creates both refugees and a state of anger within the people we bomb.   Would you not have a negative response to people murdering those you know and destroying your life in the process?  Would you just sit in the bombing zone and wait for the one with your name on it?


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Violence in America in certain areas is escalating.  Places like Chicago, Maryland and areas all across America where just a few decades ago, were safe, are increasingly becoming War Zones.
> 
> But unlike The UK, who is in a very desperate situation, and who primarily is leaving The UK because of Forced EU Immigration to The British ISLE, America can do something about it, before it is too late.
> 
> ...



The left-wing doesn't give a crap about people dying, as long as no one can defend themselves legally with a gun.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jul 26, 2019)

*Looks like this guy wants to take his job and these problems seriously, unlike The Democrat Party here in America.

Boris Johnson to recruit 20,000 police officers amid knife problem gripping London, rest of UK*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 7, 2019)

*400 Million guns in The US, and we actually have a very low per capita percentage of gun crimes committed by Legal and Valid holders of guns.
However in Democrat Gun Free Zones, Black Market Fire Arms are Epidemic and so is Violence and Murder.

If The UK thinks banning Knives is going to help they are crazy.  Remember Kiddies, Walmart in El Paso was a gun free zone.

Had one person close enough to the killer had open carry, and been able to suppress the assault, many people would have not had to die.

Ask Chicago & Baltimore how Gun Free Zones Work.*

*Banning Knives isn't going to work either.  Get rid of the people who use them to commit crimes.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Looks like this guy wants to take his job and these problems seriously, unlike The Democrat Party here in America.
> 
> Boris Johnson to recruit 20,000 police officers amid knife problem gripping London, rest of UK*


Nope, its just a cynical attempt to boost his popularity. He was a member of the government that cut police numbers and brought on the current problems. He voted in support of every tory cut. He is a piece of shit.


----------

